# nvidia-drivers-325.15 does not compile against 3.11.1 kernel

## bwakkie

While I was emerging nvidia-drivers-325.15 I got a compile error on kernel 3.11.1 

(browsing the net a found a possible patch... perhaps related? https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/610580/linux/325-15-drivers-do-not-compile-witth-3-11-1-kernel/1

...also does the following apply...

* Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.11

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.11

... that 3.11.1 is unsupported?

---------------------------------------------------------------------

compile error:

[code:1:ea729f6afb]

wakkie nvidia-drivers # emerge nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.11.1-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.11.1-gentoo

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.11

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.11

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                               [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-325.15.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.11.1-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.11.1-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-325.15.run to /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.11.1-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo'

make -C /lib/modules/3.11.1-gentoo/build \

KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo \

KBUILD_EXTMOD="/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel" -f /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/Makefile \

modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (		\

echo >&2;							\

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";		\

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";	\

echo >&2 ;							\

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nvidia.ko;) > /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/modules.order

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-acpi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_acpi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-chrdev.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_chrdev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv.c:13:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv.c:13:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv.c:13:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-chrdev.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.c: At top level:

/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.c:70:9: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-acpi.c:70:9: warning: (near initialization for 'nv_acpi_driver_template.ops.remove') [enabled by default]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-cray.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_cray)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-cray.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-cray.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-cray.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-cray.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-cray.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-drm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_drm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-drm.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-drm.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-drm.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-drm.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-gvi.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-gvi.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-gvi.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-gvi.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-drm.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-gvi.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/drm/drm_crtc.h:32:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/drm/drmP.h:688,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-drm.c:19:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/fb.h: In function '__fb_pad_aligned_buffer':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/fb.h:653:17: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-i2c.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-i2c.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-i2c.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-i2c.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-mempool.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_mempool)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mempool.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mempool.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mempool.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mempool.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-mlock.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_mlock)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mlock.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mlock.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mlock.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-i2c.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mlock.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mempool.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-mmap.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_mmap)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mmap.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mmap.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mlock.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-p2p.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_p2p)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-p2p.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-p2p.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mmap.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-p2p.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mmap.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-p2p.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-pat.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wsign-compare -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"325.15\" -Wno-unused-function -Wuninitialized -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -D__linux__  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_pat)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-pat.o /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-pat.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kernel.h:10:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-pat.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h: In function 'hweight_long':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/bitops.h:66:41: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/cpumask.h:4:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/msr.h:10,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/processor.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/thread_info.h:22,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/thread_info.h:54,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/spinlock.h:50,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/seqlock.h:29,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/time.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/timex.h:56,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/sched.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/utsname.h:5,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:44,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-pat.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h: In function 'cpumask_parse':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/cpumask.h:603:26: warning: signed and unsigned type in conditional expression [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-mmap.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-p2p.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

In file included from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:539:0,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/poll.h:11,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-linux.h:97,

                 from /tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/nv-pat.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h: In function 'copy_from_user':

/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_64.h:62:6: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel/.nv-procfs.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.11.1-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO   -I/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15/work/kernel -Wall -MD

----------

## Jaglover

There is a number of [duplicate] threads about it, including mine.   :Embarassed:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-969332-highlight-.html

----------

